# hostloco.com Webhoster --> Super günstig!



## BSA (9. Oktober 2005)

Hi Leute!

habe gerade über die Werbeeinblendung einen Hoster gefunden, der ziemlich günstig zu sein scheint. Habe mich mal ein bissl informiert und bis jetzt nur eine negative Meinung gefunden. Die da war:



> Die Leistung war nicht ganz wie erwartet, da PHP nicht alle Befehle untestützte, die man gewohnt war.



Ich weiß jetzt leider nicht in wie fern ich dem vertrauen kann und was genau für PHP Befehle gemeint waren.

Hier mal die PHPInfo.
Kann mir jemand sagen was damit evt. nicht möglich ist, da ich mich mit den Infos in der PHPInfo leider nicht so auskenne.

Wäre nett wenn das mal jemand checken könnte, das Angebot scheint ganz gut zu sein.

Gruß

#Edit

Drauf zu achten ist das die Domain noch extra dazu bestellt werden muss, gibt aber anbieter die kosten 0,99€ pro Monat, also kein großer Kostenaufwand


----------



## Dennis Wronka (9. Oktober 2005)

Also:

Es scheint wohl keine Funktion deaktiviert zu sein, das ist schonmal gut.
Und es ist sogar mehr da als ueblich, z.B. MCrypt, IMAP und FTP.

Ich wuesste keinen Grund warum handelsuebliche Scripts nicht laufen sollten.
Das von Dir gepostete Zitat kann ich nicht nachvollziehen.
Selbst der SafeMode ist ja ausgeschaltet.


----------



## BSA (9. Oktober 2005)

Na das der SafeMode ausgeschaltet ist, das erfreut mich ja schonmal --> hätte ich auch selber sehen können! Da der Herr Lerdorf diesen ja auch als "unnütz" abstempelt bzw. ihn nicht mag --> habe ich letztens irgendwo gelesen.

Also, wenn irgendjemand noch Erfahrungen mit dem Provider haben sollte, bitt emal bescheid geben.


----------

